# first run in the new to me Jet today



## lukeD (Apr 21, 2012)

me and nephew and brother put in at Onondaga state park on the Meramac and ran up to garrisons campground pretty decent little run. river was pretty good starting to clear up a lot too. boat did pretty well. i do have a tad bit of a running problem i got to figure out. seems at Full throttle it wants to kind of surge a little bit. was kind of weird it done it going up some then when we went to come back down later in the afternoon we hit one strech of the river thats pretty long and it ran like a top and never missed a beat, we stopped to wait on the nephew to catch up since his jet is only a 40hp and when we started off again after BSin on the gravel bar for 30-45 min it started doing the surgeing thing again. so im not totally sure what the deal is.
when we loaded out i trimmed the motor all the way up to check for rocks and junk in the shoe i noticed quite a bit of gas comming out from under the hood...kinda thinkin i got a gas leak maybe sucking air or maybe a needle stuck in one of the carbs or somethin..any of you guys got any ideas?
other than that the one time it did run right the thing runs great. will be a nice boat. only hit one log just a little today too and managed to start to learn it a little. defnatly a lot diffrent driving the jet vs the big HP bass boats i have had in the past but once i started to get the hang of it it wasnt too bad.


----------



## Novicaine (Apr 23, 2012)

On my 95hp Mercury Sportjet, the carbs get clogged and they'll drip gas out of the carb air intake. We have to take the carbs out and blow out all the passages with an air compressor and that usually fixes it. Just cleaning the carb never helps, you have to blow out all passages. I'd like to try an ultrasonic cleaner someday...


----------



## lukeD (Apr 23, 2012)

i replaced the old junk fuel line with the new ethanol resistant one and the old line was toast. took the lower two carbs off tonight and found some debris from the old line that had started to come apart...so now working on cleaning all that junk out. gonna clean all the fuel system i can get to. 
also found that the upper throttle link on the linkage is broke and not even connected to the rest of the throttle linkage. so ill have to get a new link...dont think the upper carb was even working properly because of this.
ill get her runnin like she should be before long


----------

